# Couple of Fountain Pens



## Tom Smart (Nov 7, 2019)

Time to get ready for the holiday craft show. Last year I didn’t take any fountain pens because they don’t sell well if at all. Of course, several people asked for them. Nice chunk of Yellow Cedar Burl and a piece of African Sumac @barry richardson provided as a box filler. Pretty sure he just picked it up at the dump. It’s where he does all his shopping.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 1


----------



## clarkhus (Nov 7, 2019)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2019)

Couple of dandies! Always seems people ask for what you don't have. I get asked for cribbage boards and checker boards, which I have never made, and sure as I made some, they would sit around unsold forever...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 7, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Always seems people ask for what you don't have.


Yep


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 8, 2019)

Gorgeous pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 8, 2019)

Beautiful pens!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 8, 2019)

They look great.
I always take a selection of fountains with me.

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 8, 2019)

Gorgeous pair! Always better to be prepared! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 9, 2019)

The joys of retail.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 10, 2019)

Sweet! They look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 10, 2019)

Very nice Tom. Don’t display them....then maybe someone will ask for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2019)

Nice, real nice. I love ycb. It always looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 12, 2019)

Great pens! I need to work more pens with natural coloring, those burls are sweet. I do love the way the dyed and stabilized pop, but getting back to seeing the wood more natural makes the pen a little warmer to me.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 12, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Great pens! I need to work more pens with natural coloring, those burls are sweet. I do love the way the dyed and stabilized pop, but getting back to seeing the wood more natural makes the pen a little warmer to me.



Agree. I wandered over to acrylics and color stabilized blanks but have come back to natural wood. And I've ditched the CA finish for something more natural.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 12, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> And I've ditched the CA finish for something more natural.



What are you using now? I like the look.

Thanks


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 12, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Agree. I wandered over to acrylics and color stabilized blanks but have come back to natural wood. And I've ditched the CA finish for something more natural.


The one on the left of the top photo looks pretty glossy but I did notice the right one looked like semigloss fiction polish or something similar. So, what @Maverick asked. I do like the finishes and always looking for more options as I progress. I like CA on the dyed and stabilized, and it's one finish I have figured out, but for the natural wood look I need to experiment some more.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 12, 2019)

Aussie Oil, friction polish. Don’t let the price put you off. A little goes a loooong way. Quick to apply and you can make it as shiny as you want. It is on both pens. 

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSWAUS.html


----------



## Maverick (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks Tom for the info and the link. Now might be a good time for me to give it a try....it is on sale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice pens love the wood. I have been making pens for 10 years and have only had request for 2 fountain pens. I do have 6 made up for the holiday sales coming up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 12, 2019)

bamafatboy said:


> Nice pens love the wood. I have been making pens for 10 years and have only had request for 2 fountain pens. I do have 6 made up for the holiday sales coming up.


Yeah, I’ve got about half a dozen made up now as well. 5 are convertible fountain/rollerball. That covers the bases.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 20, 2019)

@Tom Smart
Hi Tom, I just wanted to give you a shout out and say thanks for the info on the Aussie Oil. I tried it for the first time today and I really like it, especially since it is raining today and I wouldn't have even tried doing a CA finish. Thanks again.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 20, 2019)

Glad it worked for you, John.


----------

